# has anyone tried this to gain stance width?



## blasphemy (Dec 17, 2007)

as u see , the screws are close to each other,,so i can gain stance width..
i'm 6'3 on a 162 ,and i feel i want more width so i did it.
is that bad for the bindings? or willl the screws get loose ? or will it effect my riding?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I wouldn't do that. Your screws are no longer evenly distributed around the center of the baseplate. The entire right side of that binding has nothing to anchor it to the board. The board-binding connection is where a lot of large mechianical shearing, torquing, and leverage forces occur. 

You may be fine now; but after repeated stress, stretching, pulling, and twisting god only knows what could happen to that disc.

They're your legs though, do what you want. :dunno:


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Looks scary


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

if the base plates where aluminum i might try something like that, but certainly not with plastic plates


----------



## blasphemy (Dec 17, 2007)

they have a life time waranty,so they should be unbreakable. if they broke ill buy another pair of baseplates.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

blasphemy said:


> they have a life time waranty,so they should be unbreakable. if they broke ill buy another pair of baseplates.



That's some logic you have there.

I can't see anyone needing that wide a stance. Have you been riding at all? I'd worry about the inserts ripping out of the board as soon as you nail something- a tree, ice, landing, rail, whatever.

For the record, I'm 6'2" riding a 162cm with about 21.5"-22" at around 10 degree duck.


----------



## blasphemy (Dec 17, 2007)

it depends on ur height.short or normal guys wont find a problem,but i do.
so if ur 193 cms and looking for freestyle stability stance ,u'll want that wide of a stance.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

I did something similar before on my Ride Delta Mvmnt. They have aluminum base plate. But I didn't put the screws next to each other like that though. It might not be a good idea since you have plastic plates. I would still use the standard screw pattern and just shift the bindings on each side. You can still squeeze about 1/2 inch on each binding.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm going to ride with my bindings mounted like that, but with only 2 screws, and then intentionally crash into everything.

I'll be fine.
My bindings will be fine.
My board will be fine.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

blasphemy said:


> they have a life time waranty,so they should be unbreakable. if they broke ill buy another pair of baseplates.


Non sequitur X 3. This makes no sense on some sort of epic level.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

blasphemy said:


> they have a life time waranty,so they should be unbreakable. if they broke ill buy another pair of baseplates.


Tommy Boy comes to mind; 

Tommy: Let's think about this for a sec, Ted, why would somebody put a guarantee on a box? Hmmm, very interesting.
Ted Nelson, Customer: Go on, I'm listening.
Tommy: Here's the way I see it, Ted. Guy puts a fancy guarantee on a box 'cause he wants you to fell all warm and toasty inside.
Ted Nelson, Customer: Yeah, makes a man feel good.
Tommy: 'Course it does. Why shouldn't it? Ya figure you put that little box under your pillow at night, the Guarantee Fairy might come by and leave a quarter, am I right, Ted?
Ted Nelson, Customer: What's your point?
Tommy: The point is, how do you know the fairy isn't a crazy glue sniffer? "Building model airplanes" says the little fairy; well, we're not buying it. He sneaks into your house once, that's all it takes. The next thing you know, there's money missing off the dresser, and your daughter's knocked up. I seen it a hundred times.
Ted Nelson, Customer: But why do they put a guarantee on the box?
Tommy: Because they know all they sold ya was a guaranteed piece of shit. That's all it is, isn't it? Hey, if you want me to take a dump in a box and mark it guaranteed, I will. I got spare time. But for now, for your customer's sake, for your daughter's sake, ya might wanna think about buying a quality product from me.


----------



## blasphemy (Dec 17, 2007)

you're so funny guys..bravoo
i wasn't stubborn on the warranty thing ,but to get a lifetime warranty that has to mean they're pretty confident that its unbreakable if used properly.and if they weren't sure the base plate is baddass they would have given you a one year warranty like other companies.

i know i am not using it properly, that's why i didn't deny the possibility of them breaking.
and i said if they break , i'll buy another ones (i don't have a union dealer in my country).
to claim warranty..not that i'd do it


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Base plates are one of the cheapest part to manufacture for bindings. Thats one of the reasons why they would offer lifetime warranty. You should be concerned about what would happen to you when it breaks... We are strapped to bindings for many reasons...


----------



## blasphemy (Dec 17, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
am imagining that  
it can hurt...


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

> you're so funny guys..bravoo
> i wasn't stubborn on the warranty thing ,but to get a lifetime warranty that has to mean they're pretty confident that its unbreakable if used properly.and if they weren't sure the base plate is baddass they would have given you a one year warranty like other companies.


No disrespect towards you, but a lifetime warranty doesn't guarantee anything other than having the baseplate replaced. When that breaks going off a kicker, at a high speed, or at a bad time during a rail/box, the baseplate will be the least of your worries.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

It'll be replaced if it breaks being used properly. This isn't properly. 

Don't confuse lifetime warranty with unlimited warranty.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

You might want to consider what would happen if just one breaks in a crash, being locked into one binding will twist the hell out of your ankle/knee. Personally I wouldn't risk it, my knees and ankles aren't under warranty


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Lol do they offer a lifetime warranty on your bones? Because when that breaks, your ankle or knee or leg will break too...


----------

